
FB, Google and other tech giants are about to face a 'reckoning,' state AGs warn - mudil
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/03/15/facebook-google-other-big-tech-giants-are-about-face-reckoning-state-attorneys-general-warn/
======
joeshmoe23
"Mississippi, Democratic Attorney General Jim Hood has sued the company for
its handling of students’ data. For years, the two sides have warred
repeatedly, with Google at one point suggesting that the Democratic attorney
general had wrongly targeted the company with the aid of its foes in the movie
industry."

It's actually true:
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20141217/06353329462/attor...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20141217/06353329462/attorney-
general-downplays-ties-to-mpaa-despite-letter-he-sent-google-revealed-as-
written-mpaa.shtml)

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20141212/12142629419/leake...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20141212/12142629419/leaked-
emails-reveal-mpaa-plans-to-pay-elected-officials-to-attack-google.shtml)

State AGs are politically driven scumbags through and through.

